# Who's Applying in 2008?



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Guys.

Just wondering who is gonna apply to Pak Med in 2008. Will you apply to Gorvernemnt or Private Colleges if so which one would be your first preference and why. How will you apply..scholarship/self-finance/or entrace exam. Just to find out that we won't be alone there...hehee

For myself, i m probably going to apply to NMC or PMC b/c i have family there and probably going to do the entrance test..yup. It doesnt get any more exciting than that..:happy:


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

ahhh good times those were.........didnt know crap.......didnt know the crap we were gona get into during the admission process......
didnt know the crap we were getting ourself into.........then u realize when they take ur first test.....geez


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

hmm i waz gonna apply to med school in pak....i told my parents about it....my dad waz alright with it but my mom started crying and sobbing!!! shes like noo don't go away.... #sad i just said i wanted to give it a shot and my parents are likee its very hard for gals to live there alone and blablabla...and dey're like fine if u really wanna study in pakistan then we're all going to movee backk!!  n all my siblings will have to go to college/uni there...wth....seriously if my parents weren't so emotional about this stuff and would've just let me go alone n live in a dorm wid my cousins....i would've applied and gotten in =p ahahah o well i guess canadian uni it is!!  #happy


----------



## jami (Jan 10, 2008)

i am planinng to apply in nmc, qmc and shiekh zayed university .the reason is that these are near
to my hometown .i am going to sit in entry test and the result will decide for self finance or shcolaship.
kool_goose2 ..........when r u going to pk?


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

I m leaving the first week of July Inshallah! I will also sit for the entry test.


----------



## jami (Jan 10, 2008)

i cannot go to pk so early...
will there be any problem if i go to pk in the end of august?
any idea???


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

The main thing that you have to worry about is getting your IBCC equivalence certificate since you need that (or at least a temporary one issued by IBCC) in order to apply to schools. Some people are able to get it done within a few weeks but it often takes a couple of months. It would be best to start the process as soon as you can.


----------



## eishal (Apr 9, 2008)

well eishal hr...
i m goin to apply in pak med clgs dis yr...

already given d aku....entrance test
ws quite...tough...time ws too short... n math ws ery difficult...

will also give tests for NUST and SHIFA...

n if still needed.....(hope ill get in one of d above mentioned)

den will hv to give d PMC test too.....


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

Jami...well one disadvantage would be that if u want to do the entry test...go early as possible because then you will be able to join the academy and get lots of practice for the test..where as august will not do you much good..because the test usually happens in late october...i knew my neigbour she left left as soon as she finished grade 12 and joined the acdemy..and passed the entry test..or if you have the books already then u can study on ur own...but joining the acdemy would be a GREAT option!


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

I m gonna be applying to ke, ai, nd nishtar. inshallah i really hope i get admitted.. im going to apllying under self finance. I probably will get admitted into multan nd i wanna go there bec its coles to my hometown. but im trying to get into ke or at least AI.[


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

hold on, international students' don't need to give the entry test right?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

anumraja said:


> hold on, international students' don't need to give the entry test right?


Right.


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

and .. wat about poor overseas pakistanis?

i wasnt even born in pakistan.. was born in saudi arabia.. but they dnt giv u natioality here.. and i ve been here all 17yrs of my life... my dads been here longer..(25yrs) 

hmm... i want to get into a medical college in lahore.. inshAllah

Is the entrance test for KE, AIMC & some medical colleges on different dates? Besides, these two... im condsidering LMDC (private) and cmh... any suggestions and adivce is more than welcome.. 

I am a bit confused about the entrance test.. .also is da entrance test for all govt. colleges the same? or u hav to take it for the university you want to go into?

Also.. anyone know any good academy I can join lahore to prep for the test? I will start in Mid-June is that good enuf?


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

if u want to go into government colleges the test is the same u dont right for a specific governt colleges...when u right the test, they chose which college u will go to depending on ur overall grade, where for private medical colleges i think u have to write thier specific entry test

Yes June would be great to join an acdemy, my neigbour she went in the end of June and joined the academy in Karachi, and that gave her enough time to prepare and she go in! so yes the more time you have the better! As far as for the best acadmies i think they all prepare the same, i will join one in Multan in the first week of July Insallah!


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

i'll be applying to shifa over the summer. leaving for pak in a couple weeks iA.


----------



## Ms.Khan (Apr 27, 2008)

I will be applying to Riphah and Shifa Dental Colleges this summer,
and do you have to entry for dental college?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Ms.Khan said:


> I will be applying to Riphah and Shifa Dental Colleges this summer,
> and do you have to entry for dental college?


Shifa does not have a dental college at this time, although I have heard there are plans to add one in the future.


----------



## Ms.Khan (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah i heard that too!
but i meant to say Shifa Medical College.


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

cinderella said:


> i'll be applying to shifa over the summer. leaving for pak in a couple weeks iA.


 
I hope you can give us a few details about Shifa when you return from your trip.

I'm planning on applying to Shifa for the upcoming year but wont be able to actually see the University until the fall.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey US_medstudent, if you haven't already, check out http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/2-shifa-college-medicine-islamabad-pakistan.html. 

There's a link to pictures of the college in the 1st post.


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

MedGrunt said:


> Hey US_medstudent, if you haven't already, check out http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/2-shifa-college-medicine-islamabad-pakistan.html.
> 
> There's a link to pictures of the college in the 1st post.


I already saw those but thanks anyway. I'm trying to get as much info as possible from differnt sources. 

Maybe someone here can answer this question: 

So I finally received all my paperwork including my equivalency #laugh this past week so I'm getting ready to actually apply. I emailed Shifa and they sent me the new admissions form along with this years procedure guide (which has last years commencement date on it) nevertheless I filled everything out. 
So now I was wondering what exactly is the college prospectus? Is it the same as the forms available on the website or is it actually useful info which I should request? 

I'd get it if I was in pakistan but sitting here in the US and going through the process of getting and mailing a check and then waiting for a few weeks for it to arrive seems like a waste of time unless its something necessary. So any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

US_medstudent said:


> I already saw those but thanks anyway. I'm trying to get as much info as possible from differnt sources.
> 
> Maybe someone here can answer this question:
> 
> ...


I think the prospective is going to have all the info about the school. It might have more detail about the school and it's achievements etc., 

Hey how long did it take you to the get the IBBC conversion? Did you mail all the paper work from States and they mailed you back here or you had someone in Pakistan took it personally? Did they took any of your courses from college if you had any?

Thanks. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

DrPlasma said:


> I think the prospective is going to have all the info about the school. It might have more detail about the school and it's achievements etc.,
> 
> Hey how long did it take you to the get the IBBC conversion? Did you mail all the paper work from States and they mailed you back here or you had someone in Pakistan took it personally? Did they took any of your courses from college if you had any?
> 
> ...


It took me about two months from start to finish just for the equivalency, gathering all the needed paperwork took an extra two weeks. Once everything was together I gave it to one of my fathers friends who was headed to the area who gave it to another family friend in Islamabad. I was planning on directly mailing it to them but from all the posts I read on this site I thought it be best if it was hand delivered. 

So someone took it to the office and obviously many "objections" were put on. The main problem I had was the fact that I graduated HS in three years so I was missing a whole year on my transcript and the the people at the IBCC thought I dropped out or something (even though they had my diploma in front of them) so I had to get official letters printed from the HS. Another issue was my HS sends out official transcripts which are photocopies of the real one one. Meaning they would go and print one real copy and make 3 photocopies, stamp and seal the photocopies and either mail those out or give them to you. So even though US colleges accept that and its considered "official" the IBCC wanted an original from a computer not a photocopy. So I had to go and convince them to change their policy for me. The other issue was how the transcript abbreviated certain courses, any American college would be easily be able to make out the class names but the IBCC couldnt for some reason so I had to to get bunch of graduation requirement/syllabus sort of documents from the college office. So again once I got all of these together we sent them through another family friend was which was going to the area around that time. So even after all that they still had some minor issues but I was able to resolve them over the phone just by talking to our family friend and once he communicated that to the IBCC and they saw the documents were already there, they issued temporary letter of equivalence. Then they were going to mail the school to confirm the documents werent forged so our family friend payed for FedEx instead of regular mail so I was able to track it and knew when it reached here. Once it reached here I went to see the lady at the registrar and she regretted me even attending that HS because she had to prepare all the documents all over again and get them signed. So once she prepared and officially sealed (make sure their officially sealed with a bunch of stickers on the flap of the envelope) I gave her a FedEx slip which she filled out and stamped with the school seal. So then I took it to the local FedEx center and had it mailed directly where it came from under the same persons name. So about two weeks after that they issued an official certificate of equivalency and handed my HS diploma back. 

I didnt need to use my college courses even though I had the same sciences at the college level. I took bio, chem, phy in my three years of HS so that was enough for their purposes.

In conclusion, have alot of patience and build a rapport with your HS registrar and have good communications with the person handling your doc's in pakistan. I made sure I had all my documents and made five copies of each item before sending it and even then I had issues so pay attention to even the most insignificant item.

I hope that helps, if you need anything else just post and I'll try to answer.


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

US_medstudent said:


> It took me about two months from start to finish just for the equivalency, gathering all the needed paperwork took an extra two weeks. Once everything was together I gave it to one of my fathers friends who was headed to the area who gave it to another family friend in Islamabad. I was planning on directly mailing it to them but from all the posts I read on this site I thought it be best if it was hand delivered.
> 
> So someone took it to the office and obviously many "objections" were put on. The main problem I had was the fact that I graduated HS in three years so I was missing a whole year on my transcript and the the people at the IBCC thought I dropped out or something (even though they had my diploma in front of them) so I had to get official letters printed from the HS. Another issue was my HS sends out official transcripts which are photocopies of the real one one. Meaning they would go and print one real copy and make 3 photocopies, stamp and seal the photocopies and either mail those out or give them to you. So even though US colleges accept that and its considered "official" the IBCC wanted an original from a computer not a photocopy. So I had to go and convince them to change their policy for me. The other issue was how the transcript abbreviated certain courses, any American college would be easily be able to make out the class names but the IBCC couldnt for some reason so I had to to get bunch of graduation requirement/syllabus sort of documents from the college office. So again once I got all of these together we sent them through another family friend was which was going to the area around that time. So even after all that they still had some minor issues but I was able to resolve them over the phone just by talking to our family friend and once he communicated that to the IBCC and they saw the documents were already there, they issued temporary letter of equivalence. Then they were going to mail the school to confirm the documents werent forged so our family friend payed for FedEx instead of regular mail so I was able to track it and knew when it reached here. Once it reached here I went to see the lady at the registrar and she regretted me even attending that HS because she had to prepare all the documents all over again and get them signed. So once she prepared and officially sealed (make sure their officially sealed with a bunch of stickers on the flap of the envelope) I gave her a FedEx slip which she filled out and stamped with the school seal. So then I took it to the local FedEx center and had it mailed directly where it came from under the same persons name. So about two weeks after that they issued an official certificate of equivalency and handed my HS diploma back.
> 
> ...


Thanks man for the detail reply, hopefully you will get in! Aim in! My case is a little different you can read one of my previous threads "In the case of admissions". Appreciate your reply on it. 

Sincerely, 

DrPlasma.


----------



## mdterrapin (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi All, 
Does anyone have the deadline dates for admission government medical schools in Pakistan? I have yet to come across a document that lists the dates officially or even otherwise..just heard its around August or something. Thanks


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey wen is the entry test and wen can i appl yfor it. i am graduating in 2 days nd i want to try giving the entry test. also how do i apply for it.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

bkhan08 said:


> Hey wen is the entry test and wen can i appl yfor it.


It's usually administered in October or early November (for Punjab government medical colleges)


----------



## Sarah08 (Jul 9, 2007)

Is it true that you need at least two AP classes to even be able to apply in pakistan? Thats what someone I talked to said although i have never read or heard about this ANYWHERE!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Sarah08 said:


> Is it true that you need at least two AP classes to even be able to apply in pakistan? Thats what someone I talked to said although i have never read or heard about this ANYWHERE!


*
NOT TRUE.*

Everything that is required to even be eligible to apply in Pakistan falls under IBCC requirements. A brief outline of IBCC requirements are listed in: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...stan-medical-schools-colleges-read-first.html.

Then depending on which specific schools you're applying to they might have additional requirements. As far as I know there aren't any schools that require AP classes.

However, taking AP classes can be beneficial if you score well on the AP tests because IBCC will factor it in to your equivalence score.


----------



## saima1127 (Apr 22, 2008)

Would they still factor in the ap class grade if u havent taken the ap exam for that class?


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

saima1127 said:


> Would they still factor in the ap class grade if u havent taken the ap exam for that class?


nope............ap's are not required......but ull get a lower score without them


----------



## sara_sara (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi

I am applying to med schools in karachi. However I know that there prerequisites also include physics but I only took grade 11 physics. Does anyone know if they will accept people who only took one physics. I might also be taking uni 1st year physics so would that make it okay to apply? Also that uni course would be finished by the end of august which means I would be late for entrance test for DMC. I would appreciate any help.!!!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...stan-medical-schools-colleges-read-first.html has an overview of the admissions process and will help you get a better idea about prerequisites.


----------



## cali4niakuri (May 7, 2008)

hi...im applyng to KE and AIMC this year...hopefully i'll get in..
my dad is currently in Pakistan, to get my equivalency done..
thank god the IBCC didnt have any objections, 
and my papers got accepted the first time around..
im hoping to get my score at the end of this month...


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

yah..i just found out my equivalence..
anyone wanna sharee their sccooree


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

As much as I would want to but Cant, caus i dont have mine yet...gonaa get emm in Aug...ur from Canada right so am I, um...how much percentage did they take off frm ur Canadian 1?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

anumraja said:


> yah..i just found out my equivalence..
> anyone wanna sharee their sccooree


you have to tell your own score first if you expect anyone else to tell theirs!

none of this trying to feel out the competition business. that's just shady! #shocked


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

yea so they changed their rule this year. before for canadian students they only deducted 10% now they have changed it to 20% ..yeah i was kinda surprised wen i found out my equvalence..and den my dad called the chairman and asked whats going on and he was actually being really nice (according to my mom) he explained how he called the ontario board of ministry and asked whether candian students have internal examination or external..andd they said its internal so yeah now its the same as u.s my average was 94% but after they deducted 20% i have 821/1100


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

is that the avg for physics, chemistry, biology and english, or all of the courses u had in grade 12


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

umm it was my average for grade 11 and 12 courses that they were suppose 2 look at...but they did sumthing wrong they considered my math course which was 92% rather than an elective course which was 95% so my dad is gonna tlk to dem about it ...if they agree to consider my elective course rather than math then my equivalence will change to 824/1100 ..it dusnt really matter caz da average is styll gona be 74% lol


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

can anyone tell me what was the %age of the last person who got admitted in nishtar last year...i am going to apply for all punjab gov unis hoping to get into nyione of them ...nyone wid me?


----------



## Plasma (Jul 11, 2008)

MedGrunt said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...stan-medical-schools-colleges-read-first.html has an overview of the admissions process and will help you get a better idea about prerequisites.


First of all, assalamulaikum to everybody here. Very helpful forum this is. #yes

and thanks a lot for that link, answered most of my questions!


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

it was 887/1100

CAN anyone explain how that's possible because the person who achieved that equivalence was from u.s and clearly IBCC deducts 20% so how is it POsssible to get that score


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

Maleeha said:


> I thought people applying overseas to pakistan didn't have to take the entry test.. ??? Or is there an exception?
> 
> I am slightly confused.. you send them your 4 year grade report, and they look and consider only some of it? I know you live in canada, so it might be different (I have no idea if it is different), but what classes did they look at?
> 
> All of them from grades 11 and 12? Why not the entire 4 years' grades? Certain subjects?


noo hunny..lol ok look u need 30 credits in total 
IBCC looks at 10 courses: MANDATORY :grade 11 physics, grade 11 chem., gr 11 bio, gr 11 eng, gr 12 physics, gr 12 chem., gr 12 bio. gr 12 english.
and then there are 2 elective (optional) courses its up to you to take...i took speaking and presentation skills and my second one was History. BUT they considered gr 11 math for me for sum odd reason. but w.e so yeah

and yeah foreginers dunt need to give entrance examination unless you dunt have citizenship


----------



## saima1127 (Apr 22, 2008)

any one applying to dimc?


----------



## cali4niakuri (May 7, 2008)

anumraja said:


> it was 887/1100
> 
> CAN anyone explain how that's possible because the person who achieved that equivalence was from u.s and clearly IBCC deducts 20% so how is it POsssible to get that score


the answer to ur question is *AP CLASSES*...
i recently got my ibbc score...and it wasnt anywhere close to that score..
i was extremely disappointed, although i had striaght A's throughout high school, in all of my classes...
i argued with the IBCC...and they pointed out that i hadn't taken AP Bio/Chem/Phys...
bcuz of that, they deducted 20%...
if i had taken AP courses (and gotten As in them and a 4 or 5 on the AP test) , they would have deducted only 10%...

*...although i have read somewhere on this webiste, that AP courses are not required, *
*TECHNICALLY THEY ARE...*
*especially if u want a score close to the 880-900 range...*
*just getting straight As in honors courses (what i did) just isnt enough...#angry *
*especially if ur applying under PTAP...ur score needs to be ATLEAST greater than 850...the LAST person to get into a govt college under PTAP had a score of 854...*


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

really, wow AP classes, i dont think they have emm here...i'll cc wat my result turns out to be..?#eek


----------



## cali4niakuri (May 7, 2008)

well i know it's like that for US students..
i dont know about canadian students though..
but anumraja stated that the ibcc deducts 20% for Canadian students too..
so the scores might similar to the scores of the US students who didnt take AP classes..


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

whats your score?

and yeah don't worry about what your score is caz they are deducting 20% from everyone


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

20% is alot, my avg, is in 80's i can see my score goin down the drain...#roll


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

when are you expecting your score to come btw?


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

well i already mailed this wednesday, so hopefully the second week of august..plus i m going to Pak the first week of aug..so yea...I guess i'll have to go for the entry test...#eek did u send ur orignal documents to IBCC for equivlance?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

guys,i m too going for lahore medical uni for entry test later this august........i m really confused .....do sum 1 has syllabus for entry test


----------



## sameera (Jul 12, 2008)

the syllabus is the first and 2nd year books of punjab board the subjects are
eng, phy, che, bio just cram these books and u'll get thru inshallah
i m doing the same these days #nerd


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

to all those people from abroad(foreigners and overseas pakis) there aint no use wastin time for goverment college entry test cause its designed to kick people like us(i too am an overseas paki) out of the system(gov. sys) and iv been ther and done that an am sick of it 
last yr i had given that crappy test(had got 935/1100 in equivalence) but the test was soo **** ****
that i couldn make it so be wise and apply for private colleges.they got seats reserved for overseas and foreigners like cmh lahore has got 10 maybe and people who get like 800 in equivalence have a good chance of gettin on those seats reserved for overseas people


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

coolblue_one said:


> to all those people from abroad(foreigners and overseas pakis) there aint no use wastin time for goverment college entry test cause its designed to kick people like us(i too am an overseas paki) out of the system(gov. sys) and iv been ther and done that an am sick of it
> last yr i had given that crappy test(had got 935/1100 in equivalence) but the test was soo **** ****
> that i couldn make it so be wise and apply for private colleges.they got seats reserved for overseas and foreigners like cmh lahore has got 10 maybe and people who get like 800 in equivalence have a good chance of gettin on those seats reserved for overseas people


I have to partially agree with you on this. But the test is doable. It's not that hard.

Nonetheless, if one can afford an oversea seat, go for that, because as you said, why mess up with the system that has been placed for so many years. #yes


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

all i can say is tht IT'S NOT FAIR?


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah it is 

but!
there is news which is good for some and also can be bad for others
"from next year onwards entrance tests for admission to goverment medical colleges may not be held anymore and there is a good chance that the one going to be held in september/octobere may also not be held


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

guyzzzzz..quicck question
when is da first merit-list published?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

anumraja said:


> guyzzzzz..quicck question
> when is da first merit-list published?


I don't know if there is an exact day announced, but I would keep an eye out around the middle or end of Ramadan this year, because last year the PTAP list came out around the middle of Ramadan while the Self-Finance list came out about 2-3 weeks later. So I would say check starting mid-September to mid-October.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

coolblue_one said:


> yeah it is
> 
> but!
> there is news which is good for some and also can be bad for others
> "from next year onwards entrance tests for admission to goverment medical colleges may not be held anymore and there is a good chance that the one going to be held in september/octobere may also not be held


 so then how wud we be selected for the colleges?!#confused


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

on the basis of your fsc\equivalent marks


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

missakhwand said:


> so then how wud we be selected for the colleges?!#confused



To be on a safe side, keep your preparations for the entrance exams as planned because you might never know what final decisions are implemented by med schools over here in Pakistan. Just my two cents. #nerd


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

as an overseas pakistani with 804/1100 in fsc federal board what r my chances in a government university in punjab if there is no entry test?any guesses any1?plz do reply...


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

statistically speakin 
last yr abt 2000 people from all over punjab scored more than 900 marks 
and about 3000 people should be there this time, who have marks in fsc more than 900, if u include the people who r tryin again


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

804/1100 is ACTUALLY GOOD for a foreginer
especially after they deduct 20% from ur average 
for a foregeiner there is no way you can get 900+/1100#confused

plus foreginers are only competing among foreigners


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

hey , there is always a way, if u have three A grades in A level and A grades in the five required subjects u can get an equivalence of 935/1100


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

and they don deduct 20% if uv done A levels but they deduct only 10 % 

if u r not a foreigner(not holding pakistani citizenship) u compete with the rest of the punjab not among foreigners


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

hiii every1
i came upon this..thot it might be useful forr u guyss as well
*Schedule of Admission 2008*
Availability of Entrance Test Forms from prescribed banks
11th August 2008 (Monday) 
Submission of entrance test form and same day issuance of Admit Card
11th to 20th August 2008
Last date for submission of Entrance Test forms
20th August 2008 (Wednesday) 
Entrance Test at ALL centres
24th August 2008 (Sunday)
Availability of Prospectus
1st September, 2008 (Monday)
Last date for Submission of admission forms for the Eligible candidates
10th September, 2008 (Wednesday)
Medical Examination of Disabled candidates
Test for Hafiz-e-Quran
22nd September, 2008 (Monday)
Receipt of appeals by disqualified Hafiz-e-Quran/Disabled candidates
23rd September, 2008 (Tuesday)
Appellate Committee meeting for Disabled/ Hafiz-e-Quran candidates
25thSeptember, 2008 (Thursday)
Display of Provisional Merit List
27th September, 2008 (Saturday)
Submission of objections/ claims regarding merit list 
29th & 30th September, 2008
Display of Final Merit List 
1st October, 2008 

*Interviews*​Open Merit 
13th to 18th October, 2008
FATA
20th & 21st October 2008
Backward Areas
22nd & 23rd October 2008
Disabled, Minority, OPF 
23rd October, 2008 
Self Finance
24th & 25th October,2008
 Commencement of Classes
1st November, 2008​


----------



## jami_jamilan (Jun 10, 2008)

anumraja said:


> hiii every1
> i came upon this..thot it might be useful forr u guyss as well
> *Schedule of Admission 2008*
> Availability of Entrance Test Forms from prescribed banks
> ...


r u talking about punjab?#shocked


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

yeeeeeh...i completely forgott the link but da site wus where they post all da entrance test results too...if u no wut im tlkin abt ..or else i ll try lukin for da link agen


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

people who r thinking tht these dates are for punjab rest aasured these are not;they cud be for some other province probably for NWFP because the dates for punjab havent been announced yet if u want the link for the dates for punjab u guys can go to the following link;
::unjab Medical College:::Faisalabad---CAMPUS


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

i got m y ibcc score...... what do i do next how do i apply and when do classes start for govt. colleges .... need help u guys... i wanna apply under the self finance scheme......? someone please give some answers


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

bkhan08 said:


> i got m y ibcc score...... what do i do next how do i apply and when do classes start for govt. colleges .... need help u guys... i wanna apply under the self finance scheme......? someone please give some answers


You just said a mouthful. Probably a good idea to read some of the other threads around here first.


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

bkhan08 said:


> i got m y ibcc score...... what do i do next how do i apply and when do classes start for govt. colleges .... need help u guys... i wanna apply under the self finance scheme......? someone please give some answers



I realize that things can tend to be very confusing for the first-timers who go through their admission process, I know I was. But, take this forum as only a guide and not as an authoritative source. 

Firstly, you have gone through the hard part of obtaining your IBCC equivalence, believe me it is an achievement of its own. 

Secondly, just don't apply to a single college. To be on the safe side, keep your preferences wide open. 

*Finally and most importantly*, you have to know what colleges you would like to go and study. Visit their websites if applicable. Private colleges are really good with ways they represent the list of their prerequisites and they are very clear of what they want from you. Some may even offer online application processing. Just follow the guidelines mentioned there and you will be fine.

And do browse and surf through the forum threads right here at medstudentz.com. Most of your questions have already been answered, not once but several times.

If you are still confuse, you are free to ask for further query.#yes


----------



## sameera (Jul 12, 2008)

*hey!!!!! whats this*



anumraja said:


> hiii every1
> i came upon this..thot it might be useful forr u guyss as well
> *Schedule of Admission 2008*
> Availability of Entrance Test Forms from prescribed banks
> ...


which college is this???? i followed the link and it says that the schedule isnt announed yet#shocked and theres no way that its in Aug.. so i guess u have got it of shifa or some other college coz PMC is govt med college

i was going to get a heart attack#angry


----------



## jami_jamilan (Jun 10, 2008)

sameera said:


> which college is this???? i followed the link and it says that the schedule isnt announed yet#shocked and theres no way that its in Aug.. so i guess u have got it of shifa or some other college coz PMC is govt med college
> 
> i was going to get a heart attack#angry


these dates r announced by NWFP


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

did any hear aboutt foreginers ritingg an entrry test caz i jus came across as articlee...#confused 
*Separate entry tests for overseas Pakistanis*

By ASIF CHAUDHRY submitted 20 hours 7 minutes ago 
LAHORE - University of Health Sciences will hold separate entry tests in the first week of October, 2008 for the overseas Pakistanis, foreigners and students of other provinces for admission in medical and dental colleges. It is for the first time that a separate exam is being arranged for the outsiders.
This entry test will be conducted by UHS, which is to conduct all the entry tests. Before that King Edward Medical Administration used to conduct the entry test in which there was no provision of participation of foreign students or Pakistani students living abroad. The Pakistani expatriates who wanted to join the medical profession back home have been pressing the govt to allow them to take part in the entry test.
Meanwhile, UHS announced the date September 14, 2008 for the entry test for the students from Punjab, which is too limited a time for the overseas students to complete their preparation. Hence, UHC fixed first week of October for the overseas’ students.
It is pertinent to mention here that UHS was allowed to conduct entry test when the chief minister had made announcement in this regard few weeks ago. The management of UHS, however, gave no sufficient time period to the students studying abroad or overseas Pakistanis and announced September 14 of the current month for the entry test.
An official at University of Health Sciences told this scribe that as many as 1,000 overseas Pakistani students, studying abroad and belonging to the other provinces of the country will appear in the entry test being conducted in the month of October this year. The management of UHS was under immense pressure from the students and their families to make arrangements for separate entry test, as they could not appear in the September 14 entry test.
A source in the Punjab health department said the number of students appearing in the entry test was many times higher than the number of seats available in the private as well as public sector medical colleges. “Around 18,000 students have applied from all across the province for the entry test being conducted by UHS on September 14, 2008” the source said adding that out of these 6,500 students are from Lahore.
He disclosed that against the said number of students, there are only 2,156 seats available in the public while 800 in private medical colleges which means there is a large number of students who had no option other than to join any other professions.
He further revealed that no less than 90 per cent students usually qualify the entry test but many of them were forced every year to take up other profession after failure to get medical colleges.
A female student who had applied for the entry test said the Punjab government should direct all the private and public medical colleges to start evening classes to accommodate the affected students who qualify entry test.
It is pertinent to mention here that UHS has established centers at different cities of the province to facilitate the students at their doorsteps for the entry test. These centers are situated at Sheikh Zayed School, near Canal Rest House, Rahim Yar Khan, Ghulam Muhammad Ghotvi Hall, Abbasia Campus, Islamia University Bahawalpur, Examination Halls, BISE, Main Muzaffargarh Road, DG Khan, BZU, College of Engineering, Bosan Road, Multan, Examination Halls, BISE, Lahore, University of Health Sciences, Lahore, University of Agriculture, Jail Road, Faisalabad, University of Sargodha, University Road Sargodha, Govt Boys Degree College, Fareed Town Road, Sahiwal, Govt Boys Degree College, Fareed Town Road, Sahiwal, Punjab University Campus, Gujranwala, near Ali Pur Chowk, Rawalpindi Bypass, University of Gujrat, Jalal Pur Jatan Road, Gujrat, Siddique Public School, 6th Road Satellite Town, Rawalpindi, and Mashal Girls Degree College, Quaid Avenue, Wah Cantt


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

anumraja said:


> did any hear aboutt foreginers ritingg an entrry test caz i jus came across as articlee...#confused
> *Separate entry tests for overseas Pakistanis*
> 
> By ASIF CHAUDHRY submitted 20 hours 7 minutes ago
> ...


#shocked 

iv applied for the test on 14th now how do i change that and be able to sit for the overseas test in october


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

oh god... same with me.. i even hav my admit card for the test on the 14th!!! where did u get this article? are you sure its accurate and not just a hoax?? and if i cant change my test date can i still also write the test in october?? and if this is true.. shudnt it be on the UHS website??


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

pakistan is soo not professional  for a second i got scared caz i so dun wanna rite the entrance testt wutsoever.. i duno wht this means seriousli ..on da actual sites they havent mentioned nythin like such so i guess this is pure bs.... i guess just call dem personalli n ask !!!


----------



## Iqra786 (Sep 24, 2007)

do foreingers (with amercan passport) compete against overseas pakistanis (who are holding pakistani passports)???


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

are 773/1100 marks good enough top get into nishter???? i need to know please ... my grades were god all honors but my score cam out to be 773.... thats messed up huh?


----------



## jami_jamilan (Jun 10, 2008)

Iqra786 said:


> do foreingers (with amercan passport) compete against overseas pakistanis (who are holding pakistani passports)???


is it true??


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

jami_jamilan said:


> is it true??



Yes, but the overseas Pakistani also has to have proof of foreign nationality (a foreign passport) in addition to his/her Pakistani passport.


----------



## Iqra786 (Sep 24, 2007)

Is Dow medical college better to to study in a med school in Lahore?


----------



## Zara (Sep 7, 2007)

when do colleges in Karachi start?


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

Zara said:


> when do colleges in Karachi start?


Every school has its own respective starting date.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

well..registratio for the entrytest for overseas pakistanis hasnt even sarted the test test is on 26th october thts 4 sure my friend called up the UHS and asked them btw nyone knows wha shuld ppl like us whove already given the test do?


----------

